# Sharptails



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll probably get creamed for even asking this but I don't have any other clue whom to ask. I am just inquiring about Sharptails in the state that may be on public land. I am not asking for any honey holes just a general idea. 

I have looked at several of the walk in access areas that stated they have Sharptails and was wondering if anyone has hunted them and had success.


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I take it that you did get a permit? If so what area do you have, this will help one give you any information that you are looking for.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

GSP, yes I did get permits for the Box Elder Unit.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

You want to be south of snowville.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Or west of Portage


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey 300,
I have hunted that area for several years and have found those sharpies move around alot.I fill my tags every but have never found them in the same spot on consecutive years.I have scouted and located most of the walk-in areas in that area and almost all hold at least a few sharpies.Another hint about them the work is finding them.Once you jump a group just watch where they land and keep chasing them till you get both birds.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the tips. It will be a fun year chasing them and hopefully everything works out. Thanks again for the hints.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You want to be south of snowville.


Just because I'm a nice guy, I'll let you know that this statement is inherently FALSE. The DWR has not planted these birds, they've moved in from Idaho. The grouse aren't likely to make a 20 mile flight from Idaho to south of Snowville, are they? I've found it's not even true for sage grouse. The birds are where you find them. You'll find them near a source of food, cover, and with access to some water.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> You want to be south of snowville.
> Just because I'm a nice guy, I'll let you know that this statement is inherently FALSE


You will find them in CRP grass and bordering cut grain. Try finding those areas close to Idaho smart guy.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> You will find them in CRP grass and bordering cut grain. Try finding those areas close to Idaho smart guy.


I live next door to both Idaho and Snowville. I've been finding them all year smarter guy. Try knocking on some doors before the season starts, introduce yourself to the good folks of Box Elder County, let them know your intentions, make a promise to act responsibly on their land, and offer to put in a day helping out on the land you wish to hunt. You'll be surprised how many people will let you hunt their cut grain north of I-84 (and there's loads of it!!!). Or just follow the hordes to the walk-in areas (at least 2 of which are NORTH of Snowville). To each his own I guess.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> I live next door to both Idaho and Snowville


Well of course! A local! A local expert even! I take it all back. You are the only guy finding any birds and it was foolish of me to suggest otherwise.

Lucky for poor old me I married a Box Elder county girl!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Gordon said:


> Lucky for poor old me I married a Box Elder county girl!


Lucky? :?

:mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Gordon, I apologize to you if I came off sounding harsh. I didn't mean to. Never did I suggest that my direction was the only direction to find birds, but it is a good one. My thinking is that if we pinpoint a hotspot online, like telling people to hunt "south of Snowville", every bird between Snowville and Locomotive Springs will be destroyed in a very short time. The population of sharpies in Utah is fragile at best. I'm not an expert, but I do chase birds a lot more than is probably healthy for anyone. There are huntable populations of birds north, south, east, and west of Snowville. I just think it's a good idea to spread people around.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Lucky?


Zim, to paraphrase a popular country song- These farmers know how to grow 'em, if you know what I mean :wink: .


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > Lucky?
> 
> 
> Zim, to paraphrase a popular country song- These farmers know how to grow 'em, if you know what I mean :wink: .


Come to think of it ,you're right! I have a hell of a farm-hand fetish. :wink:

But truth be told some of these country gals fill out their wranglers more-than-plenty, if ya read me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> But truth be told some of these country gals fill out their wranglers more-than-plenty, if ya read me.


AND WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THAT!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

No hard feeling-I tend to get a little testy late in the off season. sorry.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> No hard feeling


Thanks, Gordon.


> Come to think of it ,you're right! I have a hell of a farm-hand fetish.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: That's some funny stuff. Did all you rough handed individuals of the world read that? Zim's hot on your tail! Run for your life!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Me likes what me likes... :mrgreen:


----------

